# Ruger SR9C rental in Triad area?



## JeffDrumz (Dec 20, 2011)

I wanted to see if anyone on here knew where the Ruger SR9C is available to rent in the Triad area. I've checked Calibers and ProShots and neither have the compact version. Thanks


----------

